# Top 100 Rangliste des Männermagazins Maxim



## beachkini (24 Mai 2012)

​
Auch in diesem Jahr kürte die Zeitschrift “Maxim” die 100 heißesten Frauen Amerikas. Die Leser des Magazins konnten entscheiden, wer es in die Liste schafft. Ganz weit vorne landete auch “Twilight“-Star Kristen Stewart, obwohl sie selbst recht selten versucht, “heiß” auszusehen. Die Schauspielerin mag es lieber lässig-bequem und geht sogar in Sneakers unterm Abendkleid zur Filmpremiere. Dabei hat sie eine tolle Figur, die sie dann beim ein oder anderen Fotoshooting für Magazine auch zeigt. Auch Kristens “Twilight”-Kollegin Ashley Greene hat es unter die Top 100 geschafft, landete allerdings nur auf Rang 43. Damit liegt sie aber noch vor Topmodels wie Adriana Lima oder neuen Fashion-Ikone Pippa Middleton.

Angeführt wird die Liste von Model Bar Refaeli, gefolgt von Olivia Munn, Mila Kunis, Katy Perry und Olivia Wilde.

Weit abgeschlagen in diesem Jahr ist hingegen Pop-Sternchen Miley Cyrus. Obwohl sie mit immer knapperen Outfits, ohne BH und vielleicht auch ohne sonstige Unterwäsche auf die Straße und sogar zu Preisverleihungen geht, kommt ihr Look bei den Maxim-Lesern nicht allzu gut an. Sie schaffte es nur auf Rang 68, was zeigt, dass nackte Haut nicht zwangsweise Sexappeal bedeutet. Ebenfalls in den Top 100 vertreten sind unter anderem Sängerin Taylor Swift (Platz 26), Rihanna (32), Emma Watson (21) und Charlize Theron (16). Sie ist neben Kristen Stewart in deren neuem Film “Snow White and the Huntsman” zu sehen, der ab 31. Mai in den deutschen Kinos läuft.
*
Die komplette Liste:*


Bar Refaeli
 Olivia Munn
 Katy Perry
 Mila Kunis
 Olivia Wilde
 Jennifer Lawrence
 Emma Stone
 Megan Fox
 Malin Akerman
 Adrianne Palicki
 Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
 Kate Beckinsale
 Blake Lively
 Lea Michelle
 Kristen Stewart
 Charlize Theron
 Scarlette Johannson
 Katrina Bowden
 Victoria Justice
 Jennifer Love-Hewitt
 Emma Watson
 Kaley Cuoco
 Anne Hathaway
 Selena Gomez
 Jessica Gomez
 Taylor Swift
  Naya Rivera
 Jessica Beil
 Eva Mendes
 Berenice Marlohe
 Candice Swanepoel
 Rihanna
 Jessica Alba
 Elisha Cuthbert
 Yvonne Strahovski
 Sarah Shahi
 Jennifer Lopez
 Kelly Kelly
 Kate Upton
 Miranda Kerr
 Zooey Deschanel
 Brooklyn Decker
 Ashley Greene
 Lake Bell
 Zoe Saldana
 Adriana Lima
 Julianne Hough
 Brittany Snow
 Emmy Rossum
 Sarah Hyland
 Stacy Keibler
 Jordana Brewster
 Amber Heard
 Katharine McPhee
 Emma Roberts
 Lily Collins
 Lee Newton
 Arianny Celeste
 Amanda Bynes
 Shakira
 Kristen Bell
 Vanessa Hudgens
 Dawn Olivieri
 Maria Menounos
 Cobie Smulders
 Alex Morgan
 Rebecca Mader
 Miley Cyrus
 Stephen Colbert
 Michelle Dockery
 Sofia Vergara
 Kellie Pickler
 Abbie Elliott
 Jwoww
 Jessica Rafalowski
 Teresa Palmer
 Christina Hendricks
 Kirby Bliss Blanton
 Nicki Minaj
 Stana Katic
 Pippa Middleton
 April Rose
 Dania Ramirez
 Nina Dobrev
 Lois Griffin
 Caroline Wozniaki
 Paulina Gretzki
 Jacqueline MacInnes Wood
 Dalena Henriques
 Bria Murphy
 Claire Coffee
 Amanda Knox
 La La Anthony
 Alexandra Breckinridge
 Layla El
 Nadia G
 Kat Dennings
 Anahi
 Poppy Montgomery
 Dominique Storelli

Caps der Promotiontour der Gewinnerin gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-hot-100-girl-2012-22-5-2012-hd-caps-x10.html


----------



## Q (24 Mai 2012)

wie hats Jwoww denn bloß auf Platz 74 geschafft noch vor Pippa oder vor Nina Dobrev :crazy:


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2012)

Vanessa Hudgens würde ich persönlich weiter Vorne anordnen


----------



## Buterfly (24 Mai 2012)

Q schrieb:


> wie hats Jwoww denn bloß auf Platz 74 geschafft noch vor Pippa oder vor Nina Dobrev :crazy:



Elisha Cuthbert auf Platz 34  Hab die mal "in Echt" gesehen, war ziemlich ernüchternd, da ich sie auf Bildern richtig heiß finde.


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Mai 2012)

Solche Ranglisten sind eh immer relativ zu betrachten, da dies reine Geschmacksache ist! Die ersten 11 Frauen hier würden mit Ausnahme von Katy Perry wahrscheinlich nicht mal in meiner persönlichen Top 500 vertreten sein!


----------



## beachkini (25 Mai 2012)

Es is klar, dass jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack hat  Meine Liste würde auch ganz anders aussehen. Viele in der Liste hier kenne ich nicht mal...Von den Top 10 hier wäre bei mir z.B. keine dabei. Vielleicht noch Bar, aber da müsste ich mir erstmal die anderen überlegen  Megan (wobei Megan ohne OPs noch recht hübsch war) und katy wären bei mir nicht mal unter den Top 100. Mit denen würde ich eher Leute in der Geisterbahn erschrecken


----------



## jr1982 (25 Mai 2012)

und wo ist schlagersängerin michelle? 
die gehört auf 1.


----------



## Max100 (26 Mai 2012)

Subjektive Liste, bei einer öffentlichen weltweiten Umfrage sähe die Liste bestimmt anders aus


----------



## michaelboeing737 (13 Dez. 2013)

Jennifer Aniston fehlt !


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Dez. 2013)

Was ist mit Ilka Besin ?


----------



## Jonathan E. (15 Dez. 2013)

Some name I never read before


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

push katy perry!!!


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Eva Mendes should definitely be higher


----------

